# Lebenserwartung.TV ....



## Tele Hansa GmbH (30 Juni 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der letzte Link ist nicht so gut... ich denke alle verstehen was ich meine


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Dann lies mal den Artikel bei Wiki genauer. Besonders unter Synagoge. Da wird beschrieben, was HEUTE an der Stelle zu finden ist.
Mehr soll der Link nicht aussagen. 
Dein Versuch, vom Thema abzulenken, klappt nicht


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Anscheind haben es doch nicht alle verstanden. So ist das dann eben..

Gruß
TH


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lies mal den Artikel bei Wiki genauer. Besonders unter Synagoge. Da wird beschrieben, was HEUTE an der Stelle zu finden ist.
> Mehr soll der Link nicht aussagen.
> Dein Versuch, vom Thema abzulenken, klappt nicht



Vom Thema ablenken klappt doch sehr gut. Wie im anderen Tread. Lange genug habt Ihr euch den Kopf zerbrochen. 

Aber so wie der Umgangston hier ist und auch die Form der Ansprache, ganz gescheige von der " Neutralität" ohne beachtung von Verschwörungstheorien gemacht durch die öffentliche Meinung ohne jeglichen Hintergrundwissen und auch Ehrlichkeit, hat denke ich eine weitere Dikussion wenig Sinn. 

Die Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich hier in erster Linie nicht den Fragen der Forum Betreiber / Macher / oder Stammuser, sondern den Fragen der verunsicherten
Verbrauchen , verunsichert weil: siehe Oben. 

Gruß 
TH


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Es haben wahrscheinlich mehr und besser verstanden als dir  lieb ist...



> Vom Thema ablenken klappt doch sehr gut. Wie im anderen Tread. Lange genug habt Ihr euch den Kopf zerbrochen.


du überschätzt  dich maßlos


----------

